# not so pretty



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Well RR came down to JAX to day for some practice. Chilly overcast day with a slight headwind. He was throwing the HDX and 525 HO conversion. I was throwing the century for the firs part of the day with 150gr and the Abu 6500 tourny mag conv. and 14lb line. I just felt like my timing was WAY of with the century so I put it away and went to the Zippy Vmax (same reel) and 125gr. I was hitting around 450-475 consistantly OTG. Not really trying to crush anything, just trying to get a consistant technique down. On the pendulum end of things I was really suckin. Left arm kept collapsing and I just wasn't "hitting" it hard enough. I managed to get one off that went 560' Other than that nothing worth writing home about. Back to the drawing board. Enjoy ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma1kEZbdja0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDEwsxupuh8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBFYVrP002w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2kqhoV2oDo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDsYzOV7i2A

As you can see in the second vid my left arm collapse and I mistimed the back step and tried to compensate. A prime example of WHAT NOT TO DO! 
The last three are of RR and his "*******-tech" cast and OTG with the HDX and 525. He was consistant at about 440" all day.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Dood. I love that pendulum hop, that's so cute. What you call that, the Barty Pendulum Two Step ?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

In baseball terminology they call that a "crow hop".


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I knew this was coming:redface:  Like I said,I mistimed my step and instead of bailing out i just pushed it on through. I really didn't want to put this one up but like I said Good,bad or ugly,This is one of those ugly ones:--|


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i hope you realize that rob's *******-tech is very different from uni-tech.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey where can I pick up some of those casting shoes. They be nice.:beer:


----------



## mrcoop (Jan 9, 2007)

looks like that fourth one was a shank...low and left. Just started trying the otg myself and had the same problem.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

All I can say is....the video don't lie...I hadn't seen these yet, and I'm pretty UN-impressed with myself. Lotta work to do if I'm gonna break the 500' barrier...

As for the 'Neck-tech, I worked that out for myself years ago, before I even knew that there were "proper" ways to cast. It's not pretty, but it goes far and straight with more consistency than the OTG I'm trying to learn.

It's all fun, I'm getting better, and it was cool when Bart launched that one cast 560'... 

At the release, it was very obvious that THAT cast was the best of the day. He wisely quit right there...

Me on the other hand, I just HAD to go for the "big one" one more time.... 

Cost me about 6$ worth of Sufix Siege...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

barty b said:


> I knew this was coming:redface:  Like I said,I mistimed my step and instead of bailing out i just pushed it on through. I really didn't want to put this one up but like I said Good,bad or ugly,This is one of those ugly ones:--|


No worries Bart- it is the ugly ones that we learn from- that is a rather unique pendulum you have going on- the setup reminds me of a backcaster and the steps look similar to the aussie 3 step.

I have the same problem with the leading arm collapsing and I had to solve the problem by practicing the hit in slow motion while just using a rod butt- for many hours- I now keep a butt lying around the living room and will slow mo the hit during commercial breaks, etc. I over extend the leading arm by keeping it locked straight until it is out in front of my nose on the turn. Then hit it for all it's worth. Seems to be helping some.

Yeah It drives the wife nuts- but hey that's half the fun.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I do the same thing with the rod butt.  
My main issue with getting my left arm out and up is a constant fear of hitting the ground with the lead as it comes around. 
You see, I am most comfortable with a "flat arc" style pendulum. With this style when you bring the left around and point it towards your target,it causes the rod tip to drop and the lead runs paralell to the ground. I always feel like I am going to hit the ground and this causes me to collapse the left arm and thus not get the wide arc needed to generate the proper load,and accelerate the lead. Something to work on.
As for the steps...I have been told by a certain world class caster to "loose the steps" , I tried it,didn't feel right. Now when I get the timing right it works and the cast feels right,but when I mistime it...well y'all saw it 

Hopefully the next submission wil be an improvement,until then I'm going to go take some divots out of the ground behind me until i can keep that left arm up and straight.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey RR, your ground cast looks alot better than your "tech" cast. I would suggest slowing it down on the way up. My buddy was doing the same thing when we went out couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Barty B*

You haven't heard anything yet wait until the Master from across the big pond sees this thread.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Orest said:


> You haven't heard anything yet wait until the Master from across the big pond sees this thread.


Thankfully he has seen better performance on my part. I can feel the THRASHING from here:redface: The master will be very displeased.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Hey RR, your ground cast looks alot better than your "tech" cast. I would suggest slowing it down on the way up. My buddy was doing the same thing when we went out couple of weeks ago.


Ugly as it is, I can at least throw it straight, not kill anybody, and for now, it goes further than my OTG....It'll be tough to change that one any, so I think I'll just leave it alone and learn to do the OTG correctly.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Me on the other hand, I just HAD to go for the "big one" one more time....
> 
> Cost me about 6$ worth of Sufix Siege...



Wait till you get to a tourny- everyone starts out being cautious and testing there timing and release during the first few casts.
By the end of the day everyone is going "for the big one". The number of crackoffs/ blow ups goes up significantly as everyone gets a little froggy later in the day.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*casting*

Looks like the running, jump in the air overhead thump to me.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

surf rat said:


> Looks like the running, jump in the air overhead thump to me.


Hehe.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*practice sessions*

So what is everyones idea of a practice .........

1. go out and try and throw a few times often say maybe 3-6 cast everyday and really focus 

2. go out and cast till your arm falls off 

I would think 1. because hopefully you're not practicing bad technique .... go out and focus on just a few throws till that becomes natural ....... then maybe less often but say 10 or so to stay intune


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I try to get at least 10 casts, Sometimes more if I have time. If I am really screwing things up I will just do some OTG's and go home. I agree,no good practicing bad technique.
I don't have anyone that is a REALLY good caster to practice with on a regular basis,so I am left to the internet and video,then try to carry that back to the field and apply it. Plus I can only get to the field maybe once a week. 
This video was the first time I had been seriously practicing in over a month. and it shows. It doesn't take long for the rust to form


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*practice sessions*

this will vary of course, but I will try to make 20- 30 casts if I am up to it- remember I cast into a lake and retrieve, the number of casts would be reduced to close to the 10 mentioned if I was field casting.

I think it is important to not overdo it, once I lose my focus or the cast goes squirrely I am done for the day. I am going to try to be fairly regimented about getting regular practice in this year (there goes the golf handicap) but I'm not going to be a freak about it and be out there when the temps are below 50 degrees or so- unless I'm really going stir crazy.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*# of sessions per week*

I think practicing shorter sessions 3 or 4 times a week is much more beneficial than an all day Saturday practice. 

Unfortunately right now it is dark (and cold) when I leave for work and when I get home. Once early spring gets here I will try to cast a little bit every day after work- again I live on the lake where I cast so it's not out of the way.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*My place*

I was casting at the rec park by my work but they locked the gate a week ago ...... Been throwing at my work this past week ....... not a bad place and quick to get to ....... Now if I can figure out to get paid while I'm doing it ....


----------

